

Show HN: Orbital physics game in Node.js #nodeknockout - joshontheweb
http://disasteroids.com

======
joshontheweb
The core physics are run on the server and synced to the client 30 times a
second while particle physics are handled on the frontend.

feel free to vote for us if you like it ;)

